# Everyone meet minnie



## Minnie18 (Feb 8, 2019)

Hi all.. I would like everyone to meet Minnie. As you can see from the picture she likes to get herself into mischief.


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 8, 2019)

She's cute. Reminds me of the rabbit in my avatar. How old is she?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 10, 2019)

Cute!


----------



## Minnie18 (Feb 10, 2019)

She's 1 year and 1 month.. Still find if hard to pick her up.. Any tips to let her let me pick her up?


----------

